# 10 Items or Less - Gremlin



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

10 Items or Less is a morgan freeman movie. i didn't think much of it, but the character's beater gremlin was a prime candidate for a model.
This is the recent rerelease of the AMT AMC Gremlin kit, basically box stock but with a matted paintjob and some airbrushed dirt. I also misted on some matt white to make the paint look faded. Interior was done in two-tone brown vinyl. This is an awesome kit which i totally recommend.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice work!

I've never heard of the movie, but you matched the screen cap nicely!

Good use for that Gremmy, too!


----------



## wepaira (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Mycha (Dec 14, 2016)

Beautiful. Nice job


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great, just like those ugly monstrosity's that were all around in the '70s!


----------

